# Locking in Incentives on an ED



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been in e-mail contact today with a well known CA about a new 5 series with a required Welt delivery date in April 2012. I laid out the required specs and the ED Invoice price for each. I added in the dealer profit over the ED invoice, and then showed the deduction for the Nav and Loyalty incentives. The CA came back very quickly with an acceptance of my terms, except for the incentives. I was advised that they cannot lock in any incentives currently being offered by BMWNA for longer than 60 days past the program expiration date (1/3/12). 

I feel that I still need to act promptly in order to lock in the April delivery date. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed that the incentives will continue to be applicable in February (60 days prior to my required pick-up date). Does anyone have any suggestions for how I can be sure of these incentives.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

There is no way to be sure. West coast dealers offer a 90 day lock but that's it. Cross your fingers or change your pickup date!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

its 90 days in east coast too


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

DreamCar said:


> its 90 days in east coast too


Where do you get this from


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

HWF said:


> I was advised that they cannot lock in any incentives currently being offered by BMWNA for longer than 60 days past the program expiration date (1/3/12).


You only have to execute the sale contract within the lock-in period, not actually take delivery. If you are financing or purchasing outright, you should still qualify for the incentives if you buy the car by 3/2/12 and then just wait for delivery in April. Not an entirely crazy idea if the incentives are large enough. You might have to agree to pay any interim price increase (separate from any BMW FS agreement), which you do when placing the order anyway. The ED requirement is that you must complete the purchase order no later than a week or two before delivery--you're allowed to go quite a bit earlier. Ask the CA.

(Obviously if you plan to lease, this would amount to throwing away money.)


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

lilskel said:


> Where do you get this from


Well I ordered my car on same terms


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> its 90 days in east coast too


I now have three CA's from different dealerships all telling me 60 days.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

HWF said:


> I now have three CA's from different dealerships all telling me 60 days.


Hmm thats scary....i have the order placed with feb delivery date, order placed on Nov 10 thy


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Zeichen311 said:


> You only have to execute the sale contract within the lock-in period, not actually take delivery. If you are financing or purchasing outright, you should still qualify for the incentives if you buy the car by 3/2/12 and then just wait for delivery in April. The ED requirement is that you must complete the purchase order no later than a week or two before delivery--you're allowed to go quite a bit earlier. Ask the CA.


Sounds reasonable to me. I'll ask my CA and let you all know what happens.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

DreamCar said:


> Hmm thats scary....i have the order placed with feb delivery date, order placed on Nov 10 thy


Yeah that's 60 day lock, the program ends 1/3/12 even though you ordered Nov 10.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

lilskel said:


> Yeah that's 60 day lock, the program ends 1/3/12 even though you ordered Nov 10.


Locking period starts from the day you place the order not from the time promotion expires.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

DreamCar said:


> Locking period starts from the day you place the order not from the time promotion expires.


If you say so :rofl:


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

lilskel said:


> If you say so :rofl:


Ok mate you don't have to be sarcastic.. I told what i heard from my CA.. Initially she said she can only lock me till Jan if I book the order in nov... I asked her to see if she can request till feb as west coat dealers were able to... She kept a mail to bmwna got a email confirmation and then placed my order.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We've always had 90 days here on the West Coast. I believe you have 60 on the East Coast. We get extra time for travel through Panama...


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> We've always had 90 days here on the West Coast. I believe you have 60 on the East Coast. We get extra time for travel through Panama...


Doesn't the 90 days from a West Coast dealer apply for PCD too?


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting. Does that mean someone from the east coast can order from a dealer on the west coast, pick a PCD delivery and still have the 90 lock instead of the 60 day lock? That would be awesome so I don't have to take delivery in February (cold!!!). That would be a nice loophole but probably too good to be true, right?

Mikla


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

90 days = cars delivered to the Port Hueneme VDC
60 days = cars delivered to the NJ VDC

You need to find out where the PCD cars are shipped to.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> 60 days = cars delivered to the Port Hueneme VDC
> 90 days = cars delivered to the NJ VDC
> 
> You need to find out where the PCD cars are shipped to.


1. I think you have that backwards.
2. IIRC cars destined for the Performance Center now go through the new VDC in Brunswick, Georgia.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Zeichen311 said:


> 1. I think you have that backwards.
> 2. IIRC cars destined for the Performance Center now go through the new VDC in Brunswick, Georgia.


Ah, yes ---back asswards  Not enough coffee this morning!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand what that means . . . if I want to order an M3 for ED delivery and I am in Florida, is there a way for me to get a 90 day lock by ordering from the west coast? :dunno:

Mikla


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Mikla said:


> I'm not sure I understand what that means . . . if I want to order an M3 for ED delivery and I am in Florida, is there a way for me to get a 90 day lock by ordering from the west coast? :dunno:
> 
> Mikla


If you take delivery at the West Coast dealer, sure! For a courtesy delivery at an East coast dealer or PCD delivery perhaps, but I'm *guessing* no.

Dick


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> If you take delivery at the West Coast dealer, sure! For a courtesy delivery at an East coast dealer or PCD delivery perhaps, but I'm *guessing* no.
> 
> Dick


Your lock is to 14 days before the ED date, from then on, you own it. So there you go.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Seriously? They ignore the maximum lock days when you take ED?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Mikla said:


> Seriously? They ignore the maximum lock days when you take ED?


??????????

You are locked for 60 days from the end of the program you applied for. You start an ED lease 14 days prior to delivery. Hope you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

No need to get snarky. I was trying to understand your previous comment, "Your lock is to 14 days before the ED date". I'm still not sure why you said that but never mind.


----------



## BMWSailor (Sep 25, 2011)

My experience is as follows. Had to take an ED in late March, decided on 23 rd of March last October so my wife could travel with me (she needs to plan vacation about six months in advance. We plan to fly home in late Arpil and then do a PCD when the car is ready in late June or early July. We live in the Boston area.

We have been told by a knowledgeable CA and the dealership owner that we cannot lock in our financing terms until late January (23rd or later). We cannot prepay or pre lease or prefinance an ED before that time (i.e., by January 3rd to take advantage of the EOY incentives). 

We must finalize our order 90 days out, so we won't know the exact price for the car until BMW finance announces their plans/promotions for Jan and later. We did lock in a profit number above invoice (reasonable), so it is the January price increase less any NAV credit
at whatever BMW throws out there. 

Greg Poland would have been able to give us a 90 day lock and do either a performance delivery or arrange something with a dealer in the Northeast for more money.

We decided to throw the dice with our local dealer who has been honest and fair with us.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

BMWSailor said:


> We have been told by a knowledgeable CA and the dealership owner that we cannot lock in our financing terms until late January (23rd or later). We cannot prepay or pre lease or prefinance an ED before that time (i.e., by January 3rd to take advantage of the EOY incentives).


Here's what my CA told me this morning:
"You would have to pay and do the paper work by 03/02. This is only for $1730.00 for nav. As per BMW Bulletin# 11-CE-04: "the $1,000.00 Loyalty Cash is not lockable for deliveries after 1/3/12."


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

HWF said:


> As per BMW Bulletin# 11-CE-04: "the $1,000.00 Loyalty Cash is not lockable for deliveries after 1/3/12."


And, once/if it is renewed in January, if you want it then you lose whatever credits you had locked in December. Fail


----------

